# Schwinn Large Flange Rear Drum



## onecatahula (Feb 14, 2022)

Here we have a Schwinn Large Flange Rear Drum Hub. Decent chrome on outside of flange, inside is uncleaned. No visible script on spool. 18 bucks to ship.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 14, 2022)

50


----------

